# One more question on CUP/LCUP reservation windows with Hyatt



## stover33 (Nov 15, 2013)

I am still not quite sure what the deadlines are for HVC reservations as you approach your owned week and the transfer from CUP to LCUP occurs.  

Here is the situation:

Let's say our home resort week is Jan 1-8, 2014.
We want to exchange points for travel in April 2014 (4 months after).
If exchange is confirmed BEFORE Jan 1, (while still in CUP), does it matter that actual travel will not occur until more than 60 days later, while we are now in LCUP period?

Likewise, if exchange is NOT confirmed by Jan 1, would it then mean that we could not get a reservation confirmed for April until maximum 60 days prior (since LCUP requires travel within 60 days)?

In other words I guess my overall question is the key date the date of travel, or the date the exchange is confirmed by Hyatt?

Thanks and apologies if some variation of the question has been asked already!


----------



## dvc_john (Nov 15, 2013)

If your points are in CUP, you can make a reservation for any date available. Even on the last day of CUP, you could use those points for a reservation for many months later.

If your points are in LCUP, you can make a reservation for any date available that's 60 days or less out. Even the last day of LCUP, you could use those points for a reservation 60 days later.

So in that example, the April 2014 reservation could be made whenever it became available after your points were available for booking on January 1 2013. If you waited until January 1 2014 to make the reservation, you would either have to wait until 60 days out to use your LCUP points, or else use January 1 2015 CUP points.

CUP and LCUP applies to the date the reservation is made, not the actual date of travel.

hth


----------



## stover33 (Nov 15, 2013)

That is hugely helpful, thank you!


----------

